

Ask HN: Anyone here based in York? - RiderOfGiraffes

I'm going to be in York two nights (14th and 15th) next week - anyone want to have dinner?  Anyone have a spare room?  My plans may yet change, but my contact details are in my profile.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Clarification: York, UK. Lat ~53.95N, Long ~1.1W

EDIT: FWIW I'm currently travelling and can't reply to email conveniently, but
will do so when I return on Friday. Thanks to the people who have replied so
far - more later.

------
kim-
You might want to clarify if you mean York, PA in the USA or some other York.

~~~
wmblaettler
I would assume York, UK based on his profile. Though I am here reading this
entry because I live near York, PA.

------
glimmung
The original York, in the UK?

I'm in Knaresborough, 25 mins by train away, FWIW.

